# Need help picking out the right drill



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Look for a 1/2" drill with a steel body and a D-handle. They are commonly know as "mud mixers" as they are mainly used by drywall contractors to mix drywall compound. They are torque monsters, and if you aren't careful they will spin you around like an amusement park ride. You might be able to rent one. Most of the big name brand compainies offer them


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Also only look at plug in drills, for stuff like this. Battery ones are great for small quick projects around the house, but nothing beats a plug-in one as far as power. My Dewalt plug-in drill makes my 12v Mastercraft look like a baby's toy.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you using a auger bit? If not you should be.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I've used a Craftsman drill, very similar to this one, with a 3/4" auger bit to drill through 12" CCA treated marine pilings. It would probably spin you around before stopping. Mine has the same RPM rating as this, 450.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I've used a Craftsman drill, very similar to this one, with a 3/4" auger bit to drill through 12" CCA treated marine pilings. It would probably spin you around before stopping. Mine has the same RPM rating as this, 450.


yup,.... metal body, D-handle..... that'll do it!


----------



## Dean M (Dec 11, 2010)

*Need help with a drill*

I am a little new at the reply. In short. Auger bit (check). D handle (check). Metal casing... not so much. Need to upgrade. Currently using the Bosch Bulldog with limited success. Too low power. Where can I find a metal casing drill? The big three seem a little light on inventory.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can also try this bit http://www.bamanufacturing.com/page_47.htm and use the above “D” handle style drill.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr Chips said:


> Look for a 1/2" drill with a steel body and a D-handle. They are commonly know as "mud mixers" as they are mainly used by drywall contractors to mix drywall compound. They are torque monsters, and if you aren't careful they will spin you around like an amusement park ride.


I have a Makita which I use specifically for mixing mud/ thinset...incredible torque. And, yes, if not careful you can also sprain a wrist!


----------



## oscar2129 (Dec 28, 2010)

if you buy a plugin drill dont go with a super cheap one they will just brek i would either go with an industrial one or bosch and makita i dont care for dewalt they just burn up


----------



## bc0604 (Feb 28, 2010)

get a hole hawg (right angle for electricials). I have a Milwaukee but I have heard good things about others as well. I have used mine to drill about 1500 RR ties on many different landscaping projects. It drives the bit slower but will not bog down.


----------

